
Show HN: I made a site comparing the living and minimum wages in major cities - richardcodes
https://www.brokekidcoolcity.com
======
supermdguy
This is cool. Did you automatically extract the data, or did you have to
search out a dataset for each different city?

~~~
richardcodes
Thanks! Luckily, all of the living wage data came from one place, MIT's Living
Wage Calculator. The local minimum wage data had to be sourced from different
places, since the minimum wage for a city can be set by the city, county, or
state. I manually entered all of the data into a spreadsheet and then
automated putting that into the db.

